# Help: Directions for Roamio clone to 3TB drive



## RGrizzzz (Dec 4, 2019)

I think the HDD is my Roamio Plus is starting to get some bad sectors. I finally pulled the trigger on a 3TB WD Red on Black Friday. It seems like I need to use MFS Tools to clone the existing drive to the new disk. I can't seem to find directions on how to do it. The current MFS Tools thread is 70 pages, and many years old. Can someone point me to current documentation? It should be pretty simple to hook the drives up to my desktop. I just need help with the proper commands. (I'm a Windows guy, not Linux) Thanks! 

Update: I've got a working MSF tools CD-R. Just need some help with directions.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you don't really need to preserve recordings/passes, just swap the old drive for the new.

You can still preserve the (non copy-protected) recordings (and use as backup), save passes with a program called KMTTG. Shows can be copied (transferred) back with Pytivo (unless its running v21.+/Hydra [see System Information]))


----------



## Jon_Duke (Dec 10, 2019)

RGrizzzz said:


> I think the HDD is my Roamio Plus is starting to get some bad sectors. I finally pulled the trigger on a 3TB WD Red on Black Friday. It seems like I need to use MFS Tools to clone the existing drive to the new disk. I can't seem to find directions on how to do it. The current MFS Tools thread is 70 pages, and many years old. Can someone point me to current documentation? It should be pretty simple to hook the drives up to my desktop. I just need help with the proper commands. (I'm a Windows guy, not Linux) Thanks!
> 
> Update: I've got a working MSF tools CD-R. Just need some help with directions.


I have Tivo Romaio Pro, bought in 2014. I noticed some corruption in some of my recordings, and every now and then I heard a click. Clearly the drive is going out. So I did the same thing, a and got a WD30EFRX. At the same time I bought this offline clone/disk station from Amazon. WAVLINK USB 3.0 to SATA I/II/III Dual-Bay External Hard Drive Docking Station. I'm happy to report that the WAVLINK cloned the source drive, and kept all of my recordings, cablecard paring, and lists intact. The clone operation took about 8 hours.

Put the source drive in the back, the new WD in the front. Power it on. Wait for 2 blue lights. Tap and hold the big button on the front for 3 seconds. Then quickly tap it again to start the clone. Then just wait 8 hours for all the blue lights to go off, and install the new drive in your Tivo.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

RGrizzzz said:


> I think the HDD is my Roamio Plus is starting to get some bad sectors. I finally pulled the trigger on a 3TB WD Red on Black Friday. It seems like I need to use MFS Tools to clone the existing drive to the new disk. I can't seem to find directions on how to do it. The current MFS Tools thread is 70 pages, and many years old. Can someone point me to current documentation? It should be pretty simple to hook the drives up to my desktop. I just need help with the proper commands. (I'm a Windows guy, not Linux) Thanks!
> 
> Update: I've got a working MSF tools CD-R. Just need some help with directions.


If you are going to use MFSTools, the basic instructions you need are found in the post you downloaded the ISO from.


----------

